
The $85 computer - mhidalgo
http://www.forbes.com/2007/05/16/cheap-pc-computer-tech-cx_ag_0516cheappc.html
======
mhidalgo
The signals the beginning of the end for desktop applications. We already knew
it was coming eventually. Of course, for some apps more powerful desktops will
be necessary, but for the majority of people internet access will provide them
with all they need. I see google buying one of these startups , brand it a
google internet machine sell it for dirt cheap.

